# Freezing eggs over 40



## Moshi (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi

I did one round of egg freezing last year when I had just turned 41. I got 7 eggs, but only 3 were mature. I am now 41.5 and wondering whether it is worth doing it again. I understand that the advice is that you need 20 eggs on ice to have a realistic prospect of conception. However, I am hesitant to keep going as if I only get 3 a go, it is too slow....

Has anyone else frozen their eggs at this age, and where would you recommend to do it? 

Thanks!


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

I froze 4 when I was 34.  Defrosted after 8 years 3 survived thaw 2 formed top quality embryos which were transferred but no pregnancy.  I had to use donor eggs in the end.  My advice would be to freeze embryos as you will have more chance of success than with eggs.  You really are very unlikely to get 20 eggs considering the response you got first round and your age..... you will end up doing back to back cycles for a year or more!
TCCx


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi Moshi
Can't speak from my own experience as I have not had eggs frozen as I was 45 when I first started with treatment. I agree with Tincat - so far, I think using frozen eggs is not very successful, it is much more successful to have embryos frozen. I used donor eggs once in a fresh cycle, and then a frozen cycle with an embryo from same batch so frozen embryos do work. 
I think as well that the younger you are the better the potential outcome with frozen eggs, but obviously this doesn't mean you can't have success


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Agreed with previous posters. To be a good candidate for egg freezing, you should have many eggs of good quality. And egg freezing is usually recommended for women under 37.


----------

